# Pirates at sea!!



## sailforlife (Sep 14, 2016)

Scary stuff lucky he was not harmed and there was not a woman on the boat that could have been way worst.

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-8364075/Aussie-robbed-gunpoint-pirates-coast-Bali.html

:2 boat::2 boat:


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

You are going to encounter many more pirates in the marine service industry, from boat yards to marine refrigeration, than you'll ever encounter while sailing.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

capta said:


> You are going to encounter many more pirates in the marine service industry, from boat yards to marine refrigeration, than you'll ever encounter while sailing.


This is true (including the marine services part!), if one avoids pirate infested waters. Indonesia is the first or second highest area for piracy on the planet, iirc.


----------



## Skipper Jer (Aug 26, 2008)

capta said:


> You are going to encounter many more pirates in the marine service industry, from boat yards to marine refrigeration, than you'll ever encounter while sailing.


Dang, he stole my thunder. When I take my grand children into a marine store out west (hint) I tell them as we walk by the cashier "Beware lads there be pirates about here."


----------



## sailforlife (Sep 14, 2016)

If he was packing heat they prob would have killed him. There was 10 of them, that is called a helpless situation.


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

1 25rd drum mag of 00 buck = 225 .33 down range in less than 10 seconds
.223 would be good for standoff distances


----------



## sailforlife (Sep 14, 2016)

RegisteredUser said:


> 1 25rd drum mag of 00 buck = 225 .33 down range in less than 10 seconds
> .223 would be good for standoff distances


They will shoot back and probably sink the boat. Probably not the best idea to shoot at them.


----------



## skipmac (Oct 31, 2007)

RegisteredUser said:


> 1 25rd drum mag of 00 buck = 225 .33 down range in less than 10 seconds
> .223 would be good for standoff distances


Have you ever tried shooting a rifle off a sailboat? I qualified expert, captain of the rifle team in HS and was an excellent wing shooter from the age of 13.

Shooting a .223 off a sailboat in very moderate conditions IE 2-3' swells at 50 yds I hit within 10-15' of a floating target about 20% of the time. Once I got within 5'. At 100 yds, forget it. You might want to rethink your standoff plan unless you're the best marksman on the planet.


----------



## contrarian (Sep 14, 2011)

AA12 Fully automatic would probably do the trick. Wouldn't need to be a marksman but would most likely need a large pair of (fill in the blanks).


----------



## skipmac (Oct 31, 2007)

contrarian said:


> AA12 Fully automatic would probably do the trick. Wouldn't need to be a marksman but would most likely need a large pair of (fill in the blanks).


In the military that's what they call spray and pray. Doesn't work like it does in the movies.


----------



## Skipper Jer (Aug 26, 2008)

skipmac said:


> In the military that's what they call spray and pray. Doesn't work like it does in the movies.


Third round is usually so far over their heads they don't hear the snap of the bullet as it goes by.


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

The few snaps shown suggest a very large vessel in steel. Would wonder about locking up inside.


----------



## skipmac (Oct 31, 2007)

outbound said:


> The few snaps shown suggest a very large vessel in steel. Would wonder about locking up inside.


Don't think the steel hull of a yacht would stop a round from a high caliber rifle. Plus the hatches and ports would be weak points.


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

skipmac said:


> ..... Doesn't work like it does in the movies.


Threaten posting negative reviews on social media should get their attention


----------



## PhilCarlson (Dec 14, 2013)

Standing against 10-1 odds when your adversary has the advantage of maneuverability and a steel hull is suboptimal. Best to toss your rifle overboard so they don't get it. There's no way this ends well. Cut your losses and survive.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I have a vault full of sporting and hunting guns at home, mostly shotguns, but rifles and pistols too. I'm simply not sailing anywhere I think I would need one along.


----------



## motoben (May 13, 2020)

Minnewaska said:


> I have a vault full of sporting and hunting guns at home, mostly shotguns, but rifles and pistols too. I'm simply not sailing anywhere I think I would need one along.


Considering where the guy in the article was from and where he was sailing, would it have been feasible for him to have one onboard anyway? Discounting for a moment the 10:1 odds and the fact that the captain very likely isn't actually Rambo...


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

motoben said:


> Considering where the guy in the article was from and where he was sailing, would it have been feasible for him to have one onboard anyway? .......


If by feasible, you mean could he legally check in and out of countries with one aboard and have it available to protect himself in sovereign waters, then No.

The irony (some see it more severely) to carrying weapons aboard, is most countries will require you surrender them, if they permit you to arrive with them at all. So, just when you're closets to the bad dudes, you're defenseless.

If you feel you need to be armed in the middle of an ocean passage, one can knock themselves out, assuming you can legally obtain and possess it at departure. Anecdotally, I have heard of a cruiser or two that carried a weapon aboard for a passage, understanding they would chuck it overboard, prior to landfall. Weird to me. If you think you aren't safe, don't go.


----------



## PhilCarlson (Dec 14, 2013)

I've given this a lot of thought. My conclusion is that deterrence and awareness is a far better solution than resistance. The best likely outcome in defensive use of force scenario, you still have to explain a dead body (bodies) in a jurisdiction where self defence may not be the justification one would hope, and the legal process may not favor your freedom or property. 

Better to be a difficult and uninteresting target.


----------



## skipmac (Oct 31, 2007)

Minnewaska said:


> I have a vault full of sporting and hunting guns at home, mostly shotguns, but rifles and pistols too. I'm simply not sailing anywhere I think I would need one along.


Well yes, exactly. Sailing and cruising should be fun and adventurous perhaps but why sail to an area where you may be at high risk of attack?


----------

